# GFWL funktioniert bei Dark Souls nicht



## Kernato (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe mir beim Steam Summer Sale die PTD Edition von Dark Souls gekauft. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass das Spiel sich nicht mit einem "Spielerprofil" verbindet und ich nicht abspeichern kann. Ich habe dann ein wenig nach recherchiert und herausgefunden, dass normalerweise GFWL starten müsste. Das tut es aber nicht. Ich habe auch schon ingame "Pos1" und auf "LIVE" gedrückt, aber das hat auch nichts getan. 

Ich habe auch versucht über diese XBox Live Website den Code einzulösen, den ich bei Steam bekommen habe aber da bekam ich nur als Info, dass der Code ungültig ist. In das eigene Programm "Games for Windows Marketplace" kann ich mich einloggen, da werden mir dann aber keine Spiele angezeigt. Außerdem habe ich auch die Ports in der Win Firewall geöffnet die lt. der offiziellen Homepage für GFWL benutzt werden.

Ich bin jetzt echt Ahnungslos. Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich tun soll, und bitte darum euch um Hilfe.

Mein Betriebsystem ist Windows 7 64-Bit

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2013)

GFWL ist auf deinem PC aber schon installiert oder?


----------



## Kernato (16. Juli 2013)

Naja, so wie ich das verstanden habe ist das dieses "Games for Windows Marketplace" oder? Wenn ja, dieses habe ich installiert.


----------



## H@buster (16. Juli 2013)

Nein, das sind zwei unterschiedlige Dinge.
Normalerweise hätte Steam das bei der Installation von DkS mitinstallieren sollen. Vielleicht findest du ja im Ordner des Spiels einen Installer.
Wenn nicht ist vielleicht das hier das richtige um dein Problem zu beheben.


----------



## Kernato (16. Juli 2013)

Also wenn ich bei deinem Link das Programm runterlade/installiere und  nacher starte, startet wieder dieses "Games for Windows Marketplace" (Bild unten)

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/gfwlw10shmg2ro.jpg

Danke soweit für eure Bemühungen


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2013)

Das Programm sollst du auch nur runterladen und installieren aber nicht starten da es beim Spielstart mitstartet


----------



## Kernato (16. Juli 2013)

Problem: Das Programm startet im Spiel nicht, bzw. beim Starten und "Pos1" bzw. "LIVE" drücken ändert an dem nichts


----------



## H@buster (16. Juli 2013)

Schon versucht GFWL (und vielleicht auch .net) zu deinstallieren und sauber neu zu installieren?


----------



## Kernato (17. Juli 2013)

Die Neuinstallation hat das Problem gelöst, danke


----------



## Sieben (17. Juli 2013)

Gucken ob der Dienst WindowsLiveID gestartet ist. Hatte ich letztens.


----------

